# New yak for my son: Perception Pescador



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I just picked up a Perception Sport Pescador 12 for my son. He and I can't wait to try it out! Anybody have any experience with these? I think they're the ones from the Tarpon mold.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

yeh theyre the tarpon mold. good lookin yak, im sure its plenty sea worthy.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Great thanks. I should have run a search on the forum before I asked because I just saw several good comments about them.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Great Dad !!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I do believe he will be fishing in that for alot of years.... very cool..


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Now we have 2 of you to compete for fish with.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep, he's set for a while. I need to "train" him up though, because ya know his old man is the veteran yak fisherman and all - ha! Where's the best place to get him on some fish? I don't want him to get skunked first time out. I was thinking live shrimp under a popping cork, soundside Johnsons Beach.


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

Perception and Wilderness are both owned by Confluence. That little pescador (T120) will make a good little all around kayak for years to come. I started out my wife and daughters in the old T120 and never had any problems with it, inshore or off.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL Wilbur, Make sure ya teach how to flip over in the surf...:whistling: hey have you tried out of the launch @ innerarity point? Not to far from you.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a place we can take him for a night trip. Specs and small Reds everywhere. Will coord


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks BNZ. Pete- I havent tried Innerarity PT. I'll have to do that. A couple folks have mentioned that to me, and I just never tried it. Ardiemus- sounds good.


----------



## Ocarter2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just bought a Pescador 12 as well. Have taken it to the intercoastal but not the gulf. Have it rigged and very happy with it so far. It seems very stable for the money.


----------

